# Fireblocking



## jmc (Aug 24, 2016)

IRC/2006: R302.11(4)

What would be an approved material for sealing penetrations around wiring, pipes, vents, etc?

The labeling on most cans of the orange spray foam I see indicate that it's not approved for fireblocking.


----------



## ICE (Aug 24, 2016)

Typical residential gets a foam that is listed as a fire-block.  Hilti makes a fire-block caulk that is intumescent.  Fiberglass insulation can qualify if done correctly. 

Non-residential is supposed to be specified by the architect or designer and then approved by a plan checker for the jurisdiction.  There are variables as to cycles of expansion and contraction, the size of the gap being filled, what the surrounding material is and more.  Hilti makes a ring that swells in fire to take up the space created by melting pipe or conduit.


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree with ICE, intumescent caulks are generally listed for that application.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

Fire stop caulk?


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2016)

3M makes an "FB136" I believe....Any "rated" caulk I would accept or specifically tested for IRC fireblocking...Or, in theory these days, if the wall is insulated, you don't need it....
Shhhhh....don't tell the contractors....

R302.11.1.2 Unfaced fiberglass. Unfaced fiberglass
batt insulation used as fireblocking shall fill the entire
cross section of the wall cavity to a minimum height of
16 inches (406 mm) measured vertically. When piping,
conduit or similar obstructions are encountered, the insulation
shall be packed tightly around the obstruction.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 25, 2016)

jmc said:


> IRC/2006: R302.11(4)
> 
> What would be an approved material for sealing penetrations around wiring, pipes, vents, etc?
> 
> The labeling on most cans of the orange spray foam I see indicate that it's not approved for fireblocking.



It depends on the fire rating desired, the annular space (space between the building structure and the service that's penetrating it), the construction materials used for the assembly, the material of the penetrating product, and the size of the penetrating product. Could be anything from a fire rated caulking to a sleeve/collar. Hilti STI and 3M all would provide this type of product.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 25, 2016)

The Great Stuff foam is approved for fire blocking in non-rated assemblies

http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/pdf_files/load_file.cfm?file_type=pdf&file_name=ESR-1961.pdf


----------



## IJHumberson (Aug 29, 2016)

jmc said:


> IRC/2006: R302.11(4)
> 
> What would be an approved material for sealing penetrations around wiring, pipes, vents, etc?
> 
> The labeling on most cans of the orange spray foam I see indicate that it's not approved for fireblocking.



Per R302.11 fireblocking at openings at vents, pipes, ducts, cables, etc., must be of an _approved_ material. This should not be confused with a _listed_ product. "Approved", as defined in Chapter 2, means that it is acceptable to the building code official. Therefore, most products are not going to indicate whether or not they are 'approved' - usually they will indicate if they are listed. I think most building code officials accept the orange expanding foam insulation when used in walls that are not required to have a fire resistance rating.


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2016)

Almost nobody seals top and bottom wall plates.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 29, 2016)

ICE said:


> Almost nobody seals top and bottom wall plates.


Energy code requires sealing top plates


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 29, 2016)

ICE said:


> Almost nobody seals top and bottom wall plates.


R302.11 Fireblocking.
In combustible construction, fireblocking shall be provided to cut off both vertical and horizontal concealed draft
openings and to form an effective fire barrier between stories, and* between a top story and the roof space. ...*



IJHumberson said:


> I think most building code officials accept the orange expanding foam insulation when used in walls that are not required to have a fire resistance rating.


IRC 2009, 2012, 2015

R302.11 Fireblocking (4).

4. At openings around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires at ceiling and floor level, with an approved material to
resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion. *The material filling this annular space shall not be required to meet the ASTM E 136 requirements.
*
A laundry list of fireblocking materials can be found in R302.11.1


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2016)

Wall top and bottom plates are fireblocks.  The integrity of fireblocks shall be maintained.


----------



## JBI (Sep 1, 2016)

_At bullet point 1.1... ceiling AND floor levels. (2015 IRC)_


----------

